# Dakota Decoy Sale!!!



## Dinger09 (Feb 25, 2009)

Dakota Decoy still has left some of our first generation full body goose decoys from 2007. These decoys are cosmetically the same as our current generation decoys but need to go so we can make room for our upcoming inventory. These decoys are new-in-box and will be sold for $100 / 4-pack, as is, plus shipping. This is a great opportunity for anyone looking to start a spread or just add numbers. You can call the shop to receive this offer, the number is (605) 624-3825. Thanks!


----------



## Dinger09 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## ShortHanded (Mar 3, 2009)

I have called twice and left messages, NO reply either time. Whats up?

I am looking for a few dozen


----------



## Dinger09 (Feb 25, 2009)

We have been out of the office, but Bill will be back tomorrow morning. I ask for your patience and we will return your call. Thanks!


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

isnt it true that the gen 1 feeders have a very weak neck? I just purchased a doz of the gen 2 from scheels this winter for 79.99 a box if these were going for that price i would be all over it again. So if you guys ever decide to drop them to that hit me up with a pm.


----------



## Dinger09 (Feb 25, 2009)

It is true that our 1st generation decoys had some issues with the plastic blend in the head. That is why we are offering these decoys at a discounted price. Plus with the addition of our mallard line we need to make room for all the new product we have coming in. Not all the decoys from our 1st generation had this problem, it was mostly limited to the aggressive feeder. Thanks!


----------



## waterfowler_07 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just drove up to Vermillion today and got 2 dozen of these decoys with bags! The decoys looked great and i can't even really tell the difference in the GEN 1 and GEN 2 decoys. These are a great price and Bill is a pleasure to do business with. When you deal with Dakota Decoy you are dealing directly with the owners and not some sales staff that does not know anything. Bill will also go out of his way to make sure everything is right and his customer service is great. Also the new mallard decoys look great the pictures on here don't do justice. I definately will be picking some of those up! :beer:


----------



## pump&amp;grind (Feb 16, 2009)

Is $100 for 4 still available??


----------



## Dinger09 (Feb 25, 2009)

The sale is definitely going on until the end of March. You can give the shop a call at (605) 624-3825 if you're interested. Thanks Again!


----------

